# Giveaway for Inkbird Wifi Sous Vide cooker ISV-100W



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 1, 2021)

*Edit: GIVEAWAY WINNER* **

The giveaway has ended. Thank you for sharing these awesome photos! Congratulations to our winner 

 smokepuppet
  to win the WiFi Sous Vide cooker  ISV-100W!
Please PM me your name and mailing info. I will ship the prize!!!

If you're no the lucky one, don't fret.. We apply *15%code*：*2UOA787T *for this unit, Deal price *$68.84.*

Link: WiFi Sous Vide cooker  ISV-100W

See u next giveaway!!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Hope all of you are safe and have a great and Happy New Year!  Inkbird would like to giveaway one *FREE *WiFi Sous Vide cooker  ISV-100W here!

*Features:*WIFI contral, 1000Watt, Precision Temp and Timer, support Android & IOS!

RULES:* Like &  Add your food photos in the comments(Unlimited entries per person)* will have a chance to win it,One winner will be selected on* January 4* randomly.


Good luck!!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 1, 2021)

Our favorite this time of year!
Please count me in,

John


----------



## mike1ranger (Jan 1, 2021)

Count me in


----------



## shaneyb72 (Jan 1, 2021)

Was hoping to get a SV for Christmas...but Santa let me down.  Maybe for New Years?


----------



## hoginme (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## hoginme (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## hoginme (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## jcam222 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 1, 2021)

Count me in!
Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 1, 2021)

Count me in!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 1, 2021)

Count me in!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'll give it whirl:


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2021)

One more entry:


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 1, 2021)

Just had to share...Bear's peanut butter melt aways...oh my are these good!

Ryan


----------



## tropics (Jan 1, 2021)

I need to up my game and could surely use one of them.










Thank You
Rivhie


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 1, 2021)

And yet another one!


----------



## adam15 (Jan 1, 2021)

Been wanting one of these...


----------



## adam15 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## adam15 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Aledavidov (Jan 1, 2021)

Uzbek plov


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2021)

Aledavidov said:


> Uzbek plov



That looks good, is it rice, garlic and peppers? 

Chris


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 1, 2021)

Count me in please.


----------



## Aledavidov (Jan 1, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> That looks good, is it rice, garlic and peppers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## olaf (Jan 1, 2021)

This would be nice


----------



## hoginme (Jan 1, 2021)

Today’s feast Wagyu filet and prime cowboy, dry brine overnight then into the smokin-it and seared on the Webber  will report back
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
and the finished product


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 1, 2021)

Ahhhh!  Smoked Salmon!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## olaf (Jan 1, 2021)

Count me in


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 1, 2021)

Mmmm. . .Wings!


----------



## Aledavidov (Jan 1, 2021)

little desert


----------



## mike1ranger (Jan 1, 2021)

Fish fry!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## udaman (Jan 1, 2021)

I’d love to try sous vide
Thx


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## clifish (Jan 1, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hope all of you are safe and have a great and Happy New Year!  Inkbird would like to giveaway one *FREE *WiFi Sous Vide cooker  ISV-100W here!
> 
> *Features:*WIFI contral, 1000Watt, Precision Temp and Timer, support Android & IOS!
> 
> ...


here you go...thanks


----------



## insight3fl (Jan 2, 2021)

I am a new user of your WIFI 4 probe device. Don't know how I Que'd without it for 30 years


----------



## mike1ranger (Jan 2, 2021)

Venison polish


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2021)

Ah what the heck:













Chris


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Mike Pom (Jan 2, 2021)

Count me in


----------



## tropics (Jan 2, 2021)

Deboned  Chicken Stuffed


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2021)

Smoked meatloaf and abt's


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2021)

Smoked bologna


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 2, 2021)

Cornish hens on the spit






Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 2, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> View attachment 478196


This looks amazing! What is it?

Ryan


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> This looks amazing! What is it?
> 
> Ryan


Those are Stuffed Cabbage Rolls. . .Featured on the Carousel 1/5/20






						Comfort Food For The Soul !
					

With the holidays over I already miss creating tasty concoctions.  Sooooo since I have the day off I decided to make my favorite comfort food. . . Halupkis!    Separating the leaves from the cabbage heads     Beef & Pork  NOTE:  The dark spot on the Eye of Round is a speck of parsley,  not a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Enjoy,

John
Count Me In?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2021)

Left over pizza dough


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2021)

Christmas Dinner!


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## 2Mac (Jan 2, 2021)

Pizza


----------



## dr k (Jan 2, 2021)

Reuben Fattie


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 2, 2021)

Brisket (obviously)


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2021)

Summer is over but wont hold me back!

Please count me in,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2021)

Seafood Diablo  !

Please count me in,

John


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2021)

Swineapples


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2021)

Chicken Fried Steak and sausage gravy kettle style


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## 2Mac (Jan 2, 2021)

I have to say. Kudos to Inkbird for creating a post that brings out all the great creations that the fine people from this forum have brought forward. My goodness, the more I check out this thread the more I’m drooling . Thanks Inkbird. You Rock almost as much as this forum


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm not even sure why I'm posting. I don't own a cell phone or tablet. 

BTW Smoked meatloaf and Chicken Cordon Blue


----------



## smokepuppet (Jan 2, 2021)

Ribs or wings, take your pick!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 2, 2021)

M
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Meatloaf


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 2, 2021)

Help me get that win


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 2, 2021)

For the money


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2021)

You all have posted a ton of great looking food! Now to help this new year go better can we please arrange all this food in a buffet line please!
Should add we had two Christmas meals today and I'm stuffed but it all looks so good!

Ryan


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)

Mmmmm. . .Cheese!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## bassman (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

Cajun pimento and cheese Smashburger


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2021)

Enchiladas 

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 3, 2021)

Blooming Onion


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 3, 2021)

The half-n-halfer: double cheese burger. Half pound of hambuger, half pound of bacon and two slices of cheese.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 3, 2021)

Bacon wrapped cheese stuffed dogs


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)

Rotisserie Chicken !


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)

This year's cheese!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

Cajun smoked turkey


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

Double smoked ham


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 3, 2021)

New England Style Kettle Pizza burger:


----------



## bassman (Jan 3, 2021)

Mortadella


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2021)

Chicken and waffle pizza







Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2021)

Tomahawk steak












Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 3, 2021)

Me to Tomahawks:


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

Might as well post more tomahawks lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

Pastrami reuban and german tater salad


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

Pulled beef and andouille sausage


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

Mississippi Poboy


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

Smoked bourbon pecan pies


----------



## Aledavidov (Jan 3, 2021)

Samsa


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 3, 2021)

Pulled Chuckie:


----------



## donaltman3 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## clifish (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## clifish (Jan 3, 2021)

here we go again


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2021)

Beef ribs and onions












Ryan


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2021)

BBQ Bacon Wrapped Onion Rings


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2021)

Homemade Shredded Beef Taquitos


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2021)

Plate, Beef Short Ribs
aka Dino Ribs


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2021)

Smoked/Grilled 2" Chops


----------



## FowlAntics (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks for the opportunity Inkbird!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)

Cabbage Soup


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)

Stuffed Cabbage Rolls


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2021)

Stuffed Grapevine Leaves


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 3, 2021)

tropics said:


> I need to up my game and could surely use one of them.
> View attachment 478005
> 
> View attachment 478006
> ...


WOW！


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 3, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> View attachment 478560
> 
> 
> Stuffed Grapevine Leaves


Looks good!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 3, 2021)

Mike Pom said:


> Count me in
> View attachment 478197


Nice Picture!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2021)

Smoked Pork Crown Roast


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 3, 2021)

Duck Breasts and Crawfish Etouffee


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 478312


What are these?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 4, 2021)

Who Dung Diet:


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 4, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> What are these?


Smoked cheese


----------



## imhungrymk (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## clubmanager (Jan 4, 2021)

I don’t have a food photo because I’ve not done sous vide at home. In the clubs I’ve managed, we’ve done LOADS of chicken, steaks, fish, etc.....even watermelon once!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 4, 2021)

improvised sous vide


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 4, 2021)

plated


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 4, 2021)

jambalaya stuffed fatty...


----------



## tropics (Jan 4, 2021)

Richie


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hope all of you are safe and have a great and Happy New Year!  Inkbird would like to giveaway one *FREE *WiFi Sous Vide cooker  ISV-100W here!
> 
> *Features:*WIFI contral, 1000Watt, Precision Temp and Timer, support Android & IOS!
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Miya!

Count me in


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## BandCollector (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2021)

Scotch Bonnet Belly Bombs
Mt Dew can Burgers stuffed with a mix of scotch bonnet chiles and assorted vegetables, and creatively topped with various items.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2021)

Homemade Apple Pastries


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2021)

Cajun Shrimp Stuffed Mirlington
aka Chayote squash


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2021)

Whole Feral Piglet


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 4, 2021)

Pork Shots


----------



## tropics (Jan 4, 2021)

Tuna Steak


----------



## tropics (Jan 4, 2021)

Sio Pao










Richie


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Fat Old Guy (Jan 4, 2021)

My attempt.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Happy new year


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Another great prize from a great sponsor with a quality product!!!


----------



## clifish (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## clifish (Jan 4, 2021)

*




*


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks for the great coupon code...I just ordered mine.  It will be here Friday


----------



## clifish (Jan 5, 2021)




----------

